#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Exemplo de uma torre estaiada

## Magal

*Exemplo de uma torre estaiada de 24 mts**. 
* 
*Alguns cuidados quanto a instalação da Torre*
No caso de se instalar um para-raio, o cabo de descida do
mesmo deve ser isolado da torre.

Torres acima de 15 metros devem ser sinalizadas com
lâmpada de topo conforme Normas da Força Aérea.

Nos estaios pode-se usar cordoalha de aço ou cabo de aço.
 
Usar esticadores p/ esticar os estaios e balizar a torre.
 
Não ligar o aterramento dos equipamentos ao terra do para-raio.

Não fixar os estaios em árvores e também evitar fixá-los em
muros fracos ou pontos não confiáveis.

----------


## ricsabreu

> Exemplo de uma torre estaiada de 24 mts. 
> 
> *Alguns cuidados quanto a instalação da Torre*
> No caso de se instalar um para-raio, o cabo de descida do
> mesmo deve ser isolado da torre.
> 
> Torres acima de 15 metros devem ser sinalizadas com
> lâmpada de topo conforme Normas da Força Aérea.
> 
> ...


Ola amigo.

Voce sabe se tem que fazer alguma coisa extra para torres estaiada com mais de 30 metros?
To pensando em usar de 50metros.

Tipo alguma sinalizacao diferente, para-raio diferente, etc.

se der poe a norma ai pra nos.

Agradeço a ajuda

abs.

----------


## Magal

Somente o cálculo dos estaios é diferente por causa da altura, o resto é igual.





> Ola amigo.
> 
> Voce sabe se tem que fazer alguma coisa extra para torres estaiada com mais de 30 metros?
> To pensando em usar de 50metros.
> 
> Tipo alguma sinalizacao diferente, para-raio diferente, etc.
> 
> se der poe a norma ai pra nos.
> 
> ...

----------


## damacenoneto

Vc teria o calculo de distancia de estaio para torres de 15mts?

----------


## agpnet

Pessoal, segue algumas imagens de uma das minhas torres, todas da Icasol, conforme projeto deles a fundação para os estaios fica +- 10 M do centro da torre.
(detalhe, na foto dos estaios, a torre ainda não estava toda montada)

----------


## WWANInternet

> Exemplo de uma torre estaiada de 24 mts. 
> 
> *Alguns cuidados quanto a instalação da Torre*
> No caso de se instalar um para-raio, o cabo de descida do
> mesmo deve ser isolado da torre. 
> Torres acima de 15 metros devem ser sinalizadas com
> lâmpada de topo conforme Normas da Força Aérea. 
> Nos estaios pode-se usar cordoalha de aço ou cabo de aço. 
> Usar esticadores p/ esticar os estaios e balizar a torre.
> ...


 

po Magal valeu mesmo ajudou muito amigo ..é sempre bom umas ilustrações para clarear a mente

----------


## WWANInternet

> Vc teria o calculo de distancia de estaio para torres de 15mts?


 
pelo que entendi é a metade tipo a da foto que o magal mostrou tem 24 metros ai a distancia é 12 metros ..ai para 15 metros a distancia seria 7,5 metros acho que é isso ..pois a somados catetos é igual ao quadrado da ipotenusa elevado ao cubo rsrsrsrsrs

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal, segue algumas imagens de uma das minhas torres, todas da Icasol, conforme projeto deles a fundação para os estaios fica +- 10 M do centro da torre.
> (detalhe, na foto dos estaios, a torre ainda não estava toda montada)



AGP, estou para comprar uma da Icasol. Quantos metros é a tua? Eles dizem que pode ir até 40m.

Eu notei uma coisa. A pintura parece que descasca fácil, pois vi alguns riscos na pintura. Ou foi por acaso?
E tu não quiz nem perder tempo fazendo a furação para os isoladores do pararraios.
Vou me lembrar disso na hora que comprar, para fazer a furação na bancada. 
Uma das minhas torres que fiz aqui mesmo, o serralheiro também não fez a furação e eu não me antenei nisso. Só depois de levantar a torre é que notamos, e daí a solução foi furar lá em cima para cada isolador. Bota trabalhão. Mas a tua solução foi mais fácil. Bem bolado.

Tem outra coisa que eu notei na foto. Não me leve a mal, pois isso aconteceu comigo também.
A pessoa que montou uma das minhas, não colocou a sapatilha entre o cabo de aço e o esticador.
Isto ajuda muito para não ferir o cabo de aço. Eu comprei as sapatilhas e dei tudo para ele. Como eu não pude estar junto na hora da montagem, quando cheguei lá, já estava tudo esticado mas sem as sapatilhas. Futuramente vou ter que refazer isso.

----------


## agpnet

> AGP, estou para comprar uma da Icasol. Quantos metros é a tua? Eles dizem que pode ir até 40m.
> 
> Eu notei uma coisa. A pintura parece que descasca fácil, pois vi alguns riscos na pintura. Ou foi por acaso?
> E tu não quiz nem perder tempo fazendo a furação para os isoladores do pararraios.
> Vou me lembrar disso na hora que comprar, para fazer a furação na bancada. 
> Uma das minhas torres que fiz aqui mesmo, o serralheiro também não fez a furação e eu não me antenei nisso. Só depois de levantar a torre é que notamos, e daí a solução foi furar lá em cima para cada isolador. Bota trabalhão. Mas a tua solução foi mais fácil. Bem bolado.
> 
> Tem outra coisa que eu notei na foto. Não me leve a mal, pois isso aconteceu comigo também.
> A pessoa que montou uma das minhas, não colocou a sapatilha entre o cabo de aço e o esticador.
> Isto ajuda muito para não ferir o cabo de aço. Eu comprei as sapatilhas e dei tudo para ele. Como eu não pude estar junto na hora da montagem, quando cheguei lá, já estava tudo esticado mas sem as sapatilhas. Futuramente vou ter que refazer isso.


1929, a minha torre é de 30m (incrível, ela veio desmontada dentro de um fiat uno!) pesa em torno de 230kg (só a torre), os riscos foram bobeira mesmo, a pessoa que montou era especialista em mk... rs... eu montava e o cara subia os módulos e parafusava la em cima... só tive coragem de subir depois que ela estava toda estaiada. Quanto aos isoladores, utilizei o arame galvanizado (o mesmo que prende os cabos nos postes de energia elétrica), não mexi na estrutura da torre, ela é tão bacana que depois que você alinha os módulos no chão, vai que nem lego... um depois do outro, e o Rubens da Icasol tem uns 2 videos no youtube mostrando como montar, junto com a torre veio um papel com todos os materiais e medidas dos equipamentos de para-raios e a luz que fica la em cima, entreguei a lista na elétrica e eles tinham tudo.
Uma coisa que eu fiz, e acho que vale a dica é, utilizei cada extremidade do triangulo para uma função diferente, uma para o isolador, outra para o cabo(PP) do sinalizador e a outra eu fiz uma coisa legal, utilizei aquelas mangueiras de poço pretas de 3/4 (quem mora em interior conhece bem....) e passei os cabos de rede dentro dela, até a caixa da rb, e fixava a mangueira na parte interna da torre com o arame galvanizado, os cabos ficaram bem protegidos..
Agora quanto ao cabo de aço, só Deus sabe quando vou mexer...

----------


## zerubao

Galvanizada com Epoxi
FACILIDADE DE MONTAGEM DO MODULO VISTO QUE CADA PEÇA PESA APENAS 13,5Kg ,NÃO TEM NEHUMA SOLDA, TODA PARAFUSADA.VOCÊ PODERÁ UTILIZAR ATÉ 20 MÓDULOS SOBREPOSTOS,FAZENDO A MONTAGEM DE UM MÓDULO SOBRE O OUTRO COM PARAFUSO DE FIXAÇÃO....



WWW ICASOL.ORG

----------


## WWANInternet

Icasol Muito Bom ...porem Caixa Baixa Please ..abraços

----------


## marcelomg

Pelo que entendi ela é vendida toda em módulos, quanto custa uma torre dessas?

----------


## zerubao

Torre estaiada com Projeto e ART

*Nota:* _A torre de telecomunicação deve ser feita, como qualquer outra estrutura metálica, de acordo com um projeto técnico. Nesse projeto são dimensionados os parâmetros da estrutura, como tamanho, peso máximo suportado, material a ser utilizado, etc. Esse projeto tem um responsável técnico: o engenheiro._
_O projeto da torre, como de qualquer outra estrutura metálica, deve seguir a regulamentação do Conselho Regional de Engenharia, Arquitetura e Agronomia (CREA). O responsável técnico pelo projeto deve fazer uma Anotação de Responsabilidade Técnica (ART) no CREA para cada projeto de torre que for executado._
_Por sua vez, o engenheiro civil deverá fazer o mesmo procedimento no CREA para calcular e executar a fundação da estrutura, analisando o solo e outras variáveis._ 
_Por fim, a empresa de telecomunicação que adquiriu a torre deverá providenciar o pedido de licenciamento junto aos órgãos competentes para a sua instalação (CREA, Prefeitura, Meio Ambiente, etc.)._
_Após a instalação e fiscalização dos órgãos acima citados, o empreendimento é concluído, aprovado e licenciado. Se houver algum acidente, com vítima fatal ou não, os órgãos competentes, a Polícia Investigativa e/ou CREA, deverão apurar as responsabilidades do fato._
_Assim, caso a empresa tenha descumprido algum item do projeto para fabricação, instalação e manutenção corretiva/preventiva, o engenheiro responsável por alguma dessas etapas poderá responder civil e criminalmente._

_PROCEDIMENTOS PARA TRABALHO EM ALTURA_
_Objetivo: regulamentar os serviços em locais elevados, estabelecendo padrões mínimos de segurança, bem como cumprir exigências legais, visando garantir a segurança física do trabalhador.

Observação - O serviço só será iniciado após a emissão da permissão para trabalhos especiais (PT).

PESSOAL
1) O trabalhador deverá possuir Atestado de Saúde Ocupacional (ASO), constando exame de Eletroencefalograma, emitido pelo médico coordenador do PCMSO acusando que o trabalhador esteja apto para executar trabalhos em altura.

1.1) Poderá ser necessário outros exames a critério do médico da empresa.

1.2) A validade do ASO para trabalho em altura será de 6 meses. A data do vencimento do ASO e anotação de “apto” para altura deverá constar no crachá do funcionário

1.3) O trabalhador deverá possuir idade entre 21 e 45 anos e biotipo adequado.

2) Ser especializado no trabalho em que for executar, bem como estar familiarizado com os equipamentos inerentes ao serviço.

3) Utilizar os EPI’s (Equipamentos de Proteção Individual) conforme disposto na NR 6 e NR 18 da Portaria n.º 3.214/78 do Ministério do Trabalho, vigente e os indicados pela Segurança do Trabalho da empresa.

4) É obrigatório uso do cinto de segurança, tipo pára-quedista com duplo talabarte para todo serviço em altura.

5) Todos os trabalhadores em serviço em altura devem utilizar-se de capacete com jugular.

6) Utilizar roupas adequadas ao trabalho executado, não sendo permitido o uso de sandálias e chinelo.

7) Não é permitido brincadeiras, ou jogar ferramentas do local elevado.

8) Utilizar o cinto porta-ferramentas ou bolsa própria para guardar e transportar ferramentas manuais._ ...
att;
icasol

ww icasol.org

----------


## Poemander

Olá, Amigos do Fórum...

Consegui 3 módulos de torre de 1,5m cada e pretendo colocar em cima da laje... mas minha preocupação é com o telhado... como posso fazer para vedar a abertura por onde o módulo vai passar? Alguém já passou por isso ou pode dar alguma idéia de como proteger das ações do tempo? Desde já agradeço.

Forte abraço.

----------


## zerubao

Sim,

vc pode usar fibra ou silicone....

Att;

www. icasol .org

----------


## Geigyson

pessoal tenho um terreno de 12x40 conversando com alguns engenheiros me disseram q é possivel eu implantar ela aqui ,uma torre de 50 m , alguem poderia o projeto das bases só para mim ver como vai ficar ,me falaram em 6 bases ... se me passagem ajudariam muito ,tudo é valido ,fotos pdf,e onde compro acessorios de torres ,tipo para raio ,luz etc...pela internet ...abraços fique com Deus

----------


## braw

> Torre estaiada com Projeto e ART
> 
> Valor do metro é 84,41 ja galvanizada e pintada com epoxi..
> 
> att;
> icasol
> 
> ww icasol.org


amigo no site esta mostrando R$ 94,10 o metro, qual o valor correto? ou sao produtos dif?

----------


## 1929

> Olá, Amigos do Fórum...
> 
> Consegui 3 módulos de torre de 1,5m cada e pretendo colocar em cima da laje... mas minha preocupação é com o telhado... como posso fazer para vedar a abertura por onde o módulo vai passar? Alguém já passou por isso ou pode dar alguma idéia de como proteger das ações do tempo? Desde já agradeço.
> 
> Forte abraço.


Tem que mandar fazer num serralheiro ou funileiro, uma proteção semelhante a usada em chaminés de lareiras. E ainda fica o centro da torre. É complicado isso. Não tem como colocar fora do telhado?

----------


## Não Registrado

> amigo no site esta mostrando R$ 94,10 o metro, qual o valor correto? ou sao produtos dif?


SIm projeto sofreu alteracao...essa de 84,40 nao temos mais...

----------


## ederjohann

so para deixar minha opiniao. eu so da ideia que os estaios devem ser colocados na metade da altura da torre.
ex. torre de 40m
a sapata pros estaios devem ficar a 20m da torre
e na torre coloca as espias a cada 6m de altura, (primeira expia a 12m, 2ª espia a 18m, depois em 24m, e assim vai...)

todas as torres que temos sao assim. ela fica bem firme. porem ocupa mais espaço em terreno, mas a qualidade da torre fica outra coisa... qm sobe em torre pode afirmar que quanto mais longe os estaios mais firme fica a estrutura...

----------


## 1929

Exatamente, tem que abrir os estais.

É a mesma coisa com um pugilista. Quando ele está na luta e consegue manter as pernas abertas, se sabe que ele está firme. Mas quando ele começa a perder as pernas, dando passos mais fechados, já era. Logo, logo vai prá lona.

E não esquecer de colocar também um sistema anti-torção sobre o meio da torre.

----------


## osgemeosucam

> Exemplo de uma torre estaiada de 24 mts. 
> 
> *Alguns cuidados quanto a instalação da Torre*
> No caso de se instalar um para-raio, o cabo de descida do
> mesmo deve ser isolado da torre.
> 
> Torres acima de 15 metros devem ser sinalizadas com
> lâmpada de topo conforme Normas da Força Aérea.
> 
> ...


tu prefere torres de tubo ou cantoneira. poderia me indicar alguma?

----------


## osgemeosucam

> Pessoal, segue algumas imagens de uma das minhas torres, todas da Icasol, conforme projeto deles a fundação para os estaios fica +- 10 M do centro da torre.
> (detalhe, na foto dos estaios, a torre ainda não estava toda montada)


Essas torres da icasol balança muito com ventos? Ela tem sistema de distorção? estou pesando em comprar uma

----------


## 1929

> Essas torres da icasol balança muito com ventos? Ela tem sistema de distorção? estou pesando em comprar uma


Bem estaiada na vai balançar.
E tem o anti-torção.
Dá para ver no vídeo que tem no site.

----------


## helpnet

> pelo que entendi é a metade tipo a da foto que o magal mostrou tem 24 metros ai a distancia é 12 metros ..ai para 15 metros a distancia seria 7,5 metros acho que é isso ..pois a somados catetos é igual ao quadrado da ipotenusa elevado ao cubo rsrsrsrsrs


O calculo é feito em porcentagem 33% da altura da torre 15Mt 4,95Mt.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Estaios com arame de aço, uso a muito tempo aqui no Tocantins, nunca tive problemas, inclusive balançam menos que cabos de aço e não da manutenção em ter que ficar esticando, arame não relaxa como o cabo. Porém limito a 30 metros, acima disso é muito peso e tração do vento.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Esqueci mais essa foto, essa usei um parabolt em uma rocha, só uso essa técnica em torres com até 15 metros...

----------


## netosdr

Afinal, quanto é o cálculo da distancia dos estaios: 1/3 ou 50% do tamanho da torre?

----------


## kleberbrasil

Eu uso 1/3

----------


## netosdr

> Eu uso 1/3


Eae kleber, tudo bem?

Com esta configuração:
Usa até quantos metros as torres?
A torre não balança muito?
Qual o tamanho da base para os esticadores (profundidade e largura)?
As torres são de cantoneiras? Qual medida?

----------


## kleberbrasil

Altura máxima que uso é de 30 metros
A torre com arame fica mais firme do que com cabo
Profundidade da base dos estaios é de um metro, nestes mando fazer ganchos com aço e ao concretar, coloco também treliça para dar mais firmeza. 
Cantoneiras, não lembro as medidas, isso quem cuida é meu serralheiro...

Abraços..

----------


## zerubao

Bom dia,

Kleber, o arame é mas economico mas engenehiro nao aprova...Ideal cabo de aço minimo 4mm. 
_Por fim, a empresa de telecomunicação que adquiriu a torre deverá providenciar o pedido de licenciamento junto aos órgãos competentes para a sua instalação (CREA, Prefeitura, Meio Ambiente, etc.)._
_Após a instalação e fiscalização dos órgãos acima citados, o empreendimento é concluído, aprovado e licenciado. Se houver algum acidente, com vítima fatal ou não, os órgãos competentes, a Polícia Investigativa e/ou CREA, deverão apurar as responsabilidades do fato._
_Assim, caso a empresa tenha descumprido algum item do projeto para fabricação, instalação e manutenção corretiva/preventiva, o engenheiro responsável por alguma dessas etapas poderá responder civil e criminalmente._

Antes de subir na torre observar sempro a base dos estaios...caso estaio esteja comprometido..substitua antes do tecnico subir.

Abraço.

Rubens Andrade
Portal Icasol

----------


## 1929

Muito bem lembrado, Rubens!
E quanto a cabo de aço, tem que ver ainda o material da alma (miolo) dele. Tem alguns que a alma é de nylon e ele estica a vida inteira.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Bom dia,
> 
> Kleber, o arame é mas economico mas engenehiro nao aprova...Ideal cabo de aço minimo 4mm. 
> _Por fim, a empresa de telecomunicação que adquiriu a torre deverá providenciar o pedido de licenciamento junto aos órgãos competentes para a sua instalação (CREA, Prefeitura, Meio Ambiente, etc.)._
> _Após a instalação e fiscalização dos órgãos acima citados, o empreendimento é concluído, aprovado e licenciado. Se houver algum acidente, com vítima fatal ou não, os órgãos competentes, a Polícia Investigativa e/ou CREA, deverão apurar as responsabilidades do fato._
> _Assim, caso a empresa tenha descumprido algum item do projeto para fabricação, instalação e manutenção corretiva/preventiva, o engenheiro responsável por alguma dessas etapas poderá responder civil e criminalmente._
> 
> Antes de subir na torre observar sempro a base dos estaios...caso estaio esteja comprometido..substitua antes do tecnico subir.
> 
> ...


Agradeço sua preocupação Rubens, mas nem sempre essa burocracia é necessária ou seguida, vc está certo em orientar seus clientes sobre esses tópicos, mas temos que ser atentos em uma coisa, a tecnologia evolui e a área de telecomunicações não se limita a rádios e antenas, as torres ainda são partes essenciais na fruição das nossas atividades e para tudo existe normas, resoluções e padrões. Em 1997 a Telebrás publicou o _"Procedimentos de Projeto para Torres Metálicas Auto-suportadas, Estaidas e Postes Metlálicos"_ a título de comparação, a galvanização deve ser feito conforme os artigos 4.15 à 4.18 com _"Revestimento de Zinco por imersão a quente"_, pode até ser que você segue esse procedimento, mas em seu site vc anuncia: Torre Galvanizada C / Pintura EPOXI. Nem questiono a qualidade dessa tinta, já li muito sobre ela e nem sabia que tanta coisa resistente ao meu lado usava esse tipo de tecnologia, isso é evolução... Quanto ao estaio de arame, quem não conhece assusta mesmo, mas a industria siderúrgica não fica para trás, ela investe constantemente no melhoramento de suas ligas, isso é perceptível desde quando instalei minha primeira torre a 5 anos atrás, comparadas com as de hoje... A norma da Telebrás não cita arame, nem mesmo a espessura mínima da bitola do estaio, pelo contrário, "diâmentro máximo de 16mm" (art. 5.39)... Só finalizando, o arame é galvanizado, tem bitola de 3,5mm e é altamente resistente, se um dia experimentar, vai ver que realmente é viável não só econômico, mas tecnicamente também.

Fonte: http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sdt/Pr...bras/01264.pdf

----------


## PneumaCom

> Agradeço sua preocupação Rubens, mas nem sempre essa burocracia é necessária ou seguida, vc está certo em orientar seus clientes sobre esses tópicos, mas temos que ser atentos em uma coisa, a tecnologia evolui e a área de telecomunicações não se limita a rádios e antenas, as torres ainda são partes essenciais na fruição das nossas atividades e para tudo existe normas, resoluções e padrões. Em 1997 a Telebrás publicou o _"Procedimentos de Projeto para Torres Metálicas Auto-suportadas, Estaidas e Postes Metlálicos"_ a título de comparação, a galvanização deve ser feito conforme os artigos 4.15 à 4.18 com _"Revestimento de Zinco por imersão a quente"_, pode até ser que você segue esse procedimento, mas em seu site vc anuncia: Torre Galvanizada C / Pintura EPOXI. Nem questiono a qualidade dessa tinta, já li muito sobre ela e nem sabia que tanta coisa resistente ao meu lado usava esse tipo de tecnologia, isso é evolução... Quanto ao estaio de arame, quem não conhece assusta mesmo, mas a industria siderúrgica não fica para trás, ela investe constantemente no melhoramento de suas ligas, isso é perceptível desde quando instalei minha primeira torre a 5 anos atrás, comparadas com as de hoje... A norma da Telebrás não cita arame, nem mesmo a espessura mínima da bitola do estaio, pelo contrário, "diâmentro máximo de 16mm" (art. 5.39)... Só finalizando, o arame é galvanizado, tem bitola de 3,5mm e é altamente resistente, se um dia experimentar, vai ver que realmente é viável não só econômico, mas tecnicamente também.
> 
> Fonte: http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sdt/Pr...bras/01264.pdf


assim vamos sempre colaborando entre nós, aprendendo a cada dia.

----------


## gzanatta00

- Uso Aqui Torres Quadradas, acho bem mais firmes, e não torcem quaseeee nada.
- Uso Cordolha (São 3 fios daqueles de pareiral enrolados) guentam 1480 kg esticando, mais barato e melhor que cabo de aço na minha opinião.
- Um par de Estaio a cada 6 metros.
- distacia do estaio da torre é a metada da altura, exemplo para torre de 30 mts:
nos primeiros 6,12 e 18 metros o estaio fica à 9 metros, o 21,24,27 e 30 fica à 15 metros. no meu caso que é quadrada ficam 8 estaios, muito mais seguro e nao balança e não torce tão facil.

usamos aqui, cantoneira de 1" 1/4 a grossura nem lembro;
ferro roliço maciço de 1/2 pol.

veja em minhas fotos, tem exemplo de uma de 18 metros
https://under-linux.org/members/gzan.../albums/album/

----------


## gzanatta00

Quero agora fazer uma auto-sustentavel de 12 metros (sem os cabos de aço).

alguem ai tem algum projeto? profundidade da base, largura, ferros, etc etc?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> - Uso Aqui Torres Quadradas, acho bem mais firmes, e não torcem quaseeee nada.


Então gustavo, vc já viu uma cadeira "bamba"? Pois é, ela tem quatro pernas e está sujeita a isso... Agora vc já viu um tripé "bambo"? Não existe, ou é firme ou cai, o formato triangular é o mais estável que existe e não é diferente com as torres...

Sobre torre autoportantes, segue: https://under-linux.org/f170/modelo-...rtante-139711/

----------


## 1929

> Então gustavo, vc já viu uma cadeira "bamba"? Pois é, ela tem quatro pernas e está sujeita a isso... Agora vc já viu um tripé "bambo"? Não existe, ou é firme ou cai, o formato triangular é o mais estável que existe e não é diferente com as torres...
> 
> Sobre torre autoportantes, segue: https://under-linux.org/f170/modelo-...rtante-139711/


 Disse tudo Kleber.
Triangulo é a figura geométrica mais estável. Ela já é travada por natureza.
Vou fazer uma aqui. Mas descobri uma empresa que me entrega o material aqui e corta e dobra chapa até 5mm, se for preciso.
Vou mandar cortar chapa de 4mm para os verticais e triangulos das cabeças e chapa de 2mm para os travamentos. Eu fui ver uma. Não tem mistério.
os verticais dobra em forma de U mas não em 90º, mas com as abas mais abertas. Não me lembro agora o angulo desta abertura. Já me mandam tudo cortado nos tamanhos que preciso, módulos de 3metros. E as travessas de travamento nós vamos cortando aqui de acordo com o fechamento superior da torre.
Como não tenho zincagem na região, vamos pintar com Zarcão duas demãos bem fortes, e depois damos a cor branco e vermelho.
Pelo que estamos planejando não vai ficar muito mais que uma estaiada, menos que o dobro da estaiada.
A Estaiada quase ninguém faz as contas dos estais. Cabo de aço está pela hora da morte.
Achei com AF por 2,00 o metro. Mas este vai espichando com o tempo. Com alma de aço o mais barato 4,00 o metro. 1000 metros já vai consumir quase toda a diferença de custo entre a estaiada e a autoportante. Soma aí esticadores, que precisam ser parrudos, e são 40, já viu onde vai parar. Logicamente uma autoportante exige mais alicerce.

----------


## gzanatta00

> Então gustavo, vc já viu uma cadeira "bamba"? Pois é, ela tem quatro pernas e está sujeita a isso... Agora vc já viu um tripé "bambo"? Não existe, ou é firme ou cai, o formato triangular é o mais estável que existe e não é diferente com as torres...
> 
> Sobre torre autoportantes, segue: https://under-linux.org/f170/modelo-...rtante-139711/


Valeu pela auto-portante!

será mesmo que a triangular é melhor que a quadrada? as que fiz quadradas aqui tem ficadas show de bola! mas ....

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Valeu pela auto-portante!
> 
> será mesmo que a triangular é melhor que a quadrada? as que fiz quadradas aqui tem ficadas show de bola! mas ....


Seu serralheiro que é bom, mas em tese a triangular é melhor!!

----------


## zerubao

*Nota:* _A torre de telecomunicação deve ser feita, como qualquer outra estrutura metálica, de acordo com um projeto técnico. Nesse projeto são dimensionados os parâmetros da estrutura, como tamanho, peso máximo suportado, material a ser utilizado, etc. Esse projeto tem um responsável técnico: o engenheiro._
_O projeto da torre, como de qualquer outra estrutura metálica, deve seguir a regulamentação do Conselho Regional de Engenharia, Arquitetura e Agronomia (CREA). O responsável técnico pelo projeto deve fazer uma Anotação de Responsabilidade Técnica (ART) no CREA para cada projeto de torre que for executado._
_Por sua vez, o engenheiro civil deverá fazer o mesmo procedimento no CREA para calcular e executar a fundação da estrutura, analisando o solo e outras variáveis._ 
_Por fim, a empresa de telecomunicação que adquiriu a torre deverá providenciar o pedido de licenciamento junto aos órgãos competentes para a sua instalação (CREA, Prefeitura, Meio Ambiente, etc.)._
_Após a instalação e fiscalização dos órgãos acima citados, o empreendimento é concluído, aprovado e licenciado. Se houver algum acidente, com vítima fatal ou não, os órgãos competentes, a Polícia Investigativa e/ou CREA, deverão apurar as responsabilidades do fato._
_Assim, caso a empresa tenha descumprido algum item do projeto para fabricação, instalação e manutenção corretiva/preventiva, o engenheiro responsável por alguma dessas etapas poderá responder civil e criminalmente._

_PROCEDIMENTOS PARA TRABALHO EM ALTURA_
_Objetivo: regulamentar os serviços em locais elevados, estabelecendo padrões mínimos de segurança, bem como cumprir exigências legais, visando garantir a segurança física do trabalhador.

Observação - O serviço só será iniciado após a emissão da permissão para trabalhos especiais (PT).

PESSOAL
1) O trabalhador deverá possuir Atestado de Saúde Ocupacional (ASO), constando exame de Eletroencefalograma, emitido pelo médico coordenador do PCMSO acusando que o trabalhador esteja apto para executar trabalhos em altura.

1.1) Poderá ser necessário outros exames a critério do médico da empresa.

1.2) A validade do ASO para trabalho em altura será de 6 meses. A data do vencimento do ASO e anotação de “apto” para altura deverá constar no crachá do funcionário

1.3) O trabalhador deverá possuir idade entre 21 e 45 anos e biotipo adequado.

2) Ser especializado no trabalho em que for executar, bem como estar familiarizado com os equipamentos inerentes ao serviço.

3) Utilizar os EPI’s (Equipamentos de Proteção Individual) conforme disposto na NR 6 e NR 18 da Portaria n.º 3.214/78 do Ministério do Trabalho, vigente e os indicados pela Segurança do Trabalho da empresa.

4) É obrigatório uso do cinto de segurança, tipo pára-quedista com duplo talabarte para todo serviço em altura.

5) Todos os trabalhadores em serviço em altura devem utilizar-se de capacete com jugular.

6) Utilizar roupas adequadas ao trabalho executado, não sendo permitido o uso de sandálias e chinelo.

7) Não é permitido brincadeiras, ou jogar ferramentas do local elevado.

8) Utilizar o cinto porta-ferramentas ou bolsa própria para guardar e transportar ferramentas manuais._ ...

Att;

www. icasol .org[/QUOTE]

----------


## amilton

Acompanhando e aprendendo.

----------


## Stronks

> *Nota:* _A torre de telecomunicação deve ser feita, como qualquer outra estrutura metálica, de acordo com um projeto técnico. Nesse projeto são dimensionados os parâmetros da estrutura, como tamanho, peso máximo suportado, material a ser utilizado, etc. Esse projeto tem um responsável técnico: o engenheiro._
> _O projeto da torre, como de qualquer outra estrutura metálica, deve seguir a regulamentação do Conselho Regional de Engenharia, Arquitetura e Agronomia (CREA). O responsável técnico pelo projeto deve fazer uma Anotação de Responsabilidade Técnica (ART) no CREA para cada projeto de torre que for executado._
> _Por sua vez, o engenheiro civil deverá fazer o mesmo procedimento no CREA para calcular e executar a fundação da estrutura, analisando o solo e outras variáveis._ 
> _Por fim, a empresa de telecomunicação que adquiriu a torre deverá providenciar o pedido de licenciamento junto aos órgãos competentes para a sua instalação (CREA, Prefeitura, Meio Ambiente, etc.)._
> _Após a instalação e fiscalização dos órgãos acima citados, o empreendimento é concluído, aprovado e licenciado. Se houver algum acidente, com vítima fatal ou não, os órgãos competentes, a Polícia Investigativa e/ou CREA, deverão apurar as responsabilidades do fato._
> _Assim, caso a empresa tenha descumprido algum item do projeto para fabricação, instalação e manutenção corretiva/preventiva, o engenheiro responsável por alguma dessas etapas poderá responder civil e criminalmente._
> 
> _PROCEDIMENTOS PARA TRABALHO EM ALTURA_
> _Objetivo: regulamentar os serviços em locais elevados, estabelecendo padrões mínimos de segurança, bem como cumprir exigências legais, visando garantir a segurança física do trabalhador.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Para trabalhar em torres você tem que ter alguma especialização ou curso?

----------


## kleberbrasil

Para trabalhar em torres você tem que ter alguma especialização ou curso?[/QUOTE]

Precisa ter o NR18 (trabalho em alturas) e o NR10 (eletricidade)

----------


## Stronks

> Para trabalhar em torres você tem que ter alguma especialização ou curso?


Precisa ter o NR18 (trabalho em alturas) e o NR10 (eletricidade)[/QUOTE]

Entendi. Muito obrigado.

* pra vc.

----------


## kleberbrasil

NR18

NR10

Coloca seus colaboradores para fazer esses cursos on-lines, o importante é eles terem aprendido e serem certificados por quem realmente possam assinar..

----------


## vcnetwork

> Altura máxima que uso é de 30 metros
> A torre com arame fica mais firme do que com cabo
> Profundidade da base dos estaios é de um metro, nestes mando fazer ganchos com aço e ao concretar, coloco também treliça para dar mais firmeza. 
> Cantoneiras, não lembro as medidas, isso quem cuida é meu serralheiro...
> 
> Abraços..


 E aí Kleber, também já utilizei uma torre do mesmo padrão das suas, e realmente observei uma coisa... qnd coloca cabo de aço e lá balança mais.. e com Arame Liso fica mais firme e fora que fica muito mais barato.
E ao pessoal, por esperiencia propria, não façam torres com distanciamento entre torre e estaios muito pequeno, no minimo 30%, e a base dos estaios muito cuidado, para não ter problemas de quedas ou problemas de ficarem movimento muito qnd os técnicos estão subindo.Vlw...

----------


## kleberbrasil

Meu conterrâneo, concorrente e amigo... Isso ai mesmo, essas torres são seguras e com excessão da turma que mora no litoral, acho que não há outra parte do Brasil que venta mais que essa Serra do Lajeado aqui no TO... Também uso 1/3 da distancia e os arames uso Gerdau ou Belgo (esse último tem mais zinco).




> E aí Kleber, também já utilizei uma torre do mesmo padrão das suas, e realmente observei uma coisa... qnd coloca cabo de aço e lá balança mais.. e com Arame Liso fica mais firme e fora que fica muito mais barato.
> E ao pessoal, por esperiencia propria, não façam torres com distanciamento entre torre e estaios muito pequeno, no minimo 30%, e a base dos estaios muito cuidado, para não ter problemas de quedas ou problemas de ficarem movimento muito qnd os técnicos estão subindo.Vlw...

----------


## 1929

> Meu conterrâneo, concorrente e amigo... Isso ai mesmo, essas torres são seguras e com excessão da turma que mora no litoral, acho que não há outra parte do Brasil que venta mais que essa Serra do Lajeado aqui no TO... Também uso 1/3 da distancia e os arames uso Gerdau ou Belgo (esse último tem mais zinco).


Kleber , qual é a bitola deste arame? Ele é do duro, ou do mais macio?
Eu vi uma torre onde os estais são de arame, mas cada estaio são vários fios de arame torcidos em fábrica. Faz 40 anos que está lá.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Kleber , qual é a bitola deste arame? Ele é do duro, ou do mais macio?
> Eu vi uma torre onde os estais são de arame, mas cada estaio são vários fios de arame torcidos em fábrica. Faz 40 anos que está lá.



É o duro, usado em cercas rurais. A bitola é a padrão usado nas cercas.

----------


## lener

1929 vc pode passar a empresa que faz isso pra vc entrega o ferro cortado e quanto vc ta apgando no metro dos materiais

----------


## 1929

> 1929 vc pode passar a empresa que faz isso pra vc entrega o ferro cortado e quanto vc ta apgando no metro dos materiais


Eles me disseram em primeira conversa que era barato.
Mas quando recebi o orçamento me assustei.
Comparei o preço da chapa de aço e calculei quantas iam. Mas quando me deram o preço desisti.
Não resta dúvida que o trabalho de fabricação seria praticamente zero.. Seria só pintura.
A montagem dos módulos nós mesmos que faríamos.
Mas depois tinha que comprar os parafusos e porcas . Ia ficar quase o triplo do que gasto com ferro de cantoneira e fazendo no serralheiro aqui.
Comprei todo o material de cantoneiras e ferro redondo nas várias medidas e dei para o serralheiro fazer.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Consegui um projeto de torre autportante - das teles - todo em cantoreira, tá no papel, qd digitalizar vou postar aqui no under.

----------


## netosdr

> Consegui um projeto de torre autportante - das teles - todo em cantoreira, tá no papel, qd digitalizar vou postar aqui no under.


Que beleza, poste ai pra gente por favor.

----------


## josueferreiradesouza

> NR18
> 
> NR10
> 
> Coloca seus colaboradores para fazer esses cursos on-lines, o importante é eles terem aprendido e serem certificados por quem realmente possam assinar..


 
Ola amigo, quando vi sua postagem fiquei curioso!!

esses cursos sao reconhecidos??
se acaso eu fizer e nescessitar de um certificado para trabalhar, o certificado deles serviriam??

----------


## copaers

Boa tarde a todos

tem alguem no forum que sabe de um modelode anti-torcao para uma torre de 30m quadrada 40x40 em modulo de dois metros ou como fazer este anti-torcao

----------


## zerubao

Bom dia,

Se torre tiver torcida...voce pode usar essa solucao...colocar estaios na posicao contraria tem mesmo efeito do anti-torcao.

Modelo :

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-5.png[/IMG]

----------


## zerubao

Bom dia ,

Se torre tiver deformada voce pode usar estaios extra na posicao contraria...tem mesma utilidade do antitorcao.

Segue modelo :


Sds,

Portal Icasol
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-3.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-4.png[/IMG]

----------


## zerubao

http://www.icasol.org/images/topics/comunicacao.gifSENAI/CE aprova projeto da ICASOL
O Serviço Nacional de Aprendizagem Industrial do Ceará (SENAI/CE), por meio do Centro de Formação Profissional Waldyr Diogo de Siqueira (CFP WDS), obteve um projeto aprovado no sexto Edital SENAI de Inovação Tecnológica.Em *parceria com a empresa ICASOL TELECOMUNICAÇÕES, e diz respeito ao desenvolvimento e comercialização de um novo tipo de torre de telecomunicações*. ...

----------


## Morfpheu

Pessoal. gostei deste tópico, só acompanhando...
dêem uma olhada no meu tópico tmbm aqui no forum
LINK Torre Alto-Portante 30 mts com fotos

----------


## richard nixon

Bom dia Amigos, sera que alguem teria como me ajudar, até que altura uma torre pode ficar sem cabo(sem estaio), se a altura de 20 mt fica boa sem cabos, e se precisar qual um angulo bom de distancia dela...

aguardo.

----------


## zerubao

Bom dia,

Usa 33% da altura para colocar os estaios.

icasol

----------


## frcbraga

Olá amigos, vendo as duvidadas e dificuldade que muitos colegas tem em efetuar os cálculos para as fundações, usadas para montar torres esteadas, decidi fazer um programa em JAVA que funciona como uma calculadora e tenho certeza que ajudara muita gente na hora de montar as sua torres. O programa além de informa a mediada de cada cabo que sustentara a torre, também calcula a distancia da base para a primeira sapata, quantidade de parafusos que será usado, quantidade em metros de cabos, quantidade de grampos, tamanho aproximado do terreno, valor total do projeto etc... Ainda está em faze beta, mais ja da para fazer muita coisa. Quem tiver interessado me mande um e-mail que eu disponibilizo o programa, em contra partida quem poder me ajudar fornecendo mais informações para que eu possa aprimorar o programa fico a disposição, pois queira incluir informações referente a cálculos para tamanho e profundidade das sapatas mediante ao tamanho e peso da torre, calculo de mistura para o concreto, penso em fazer um relatório para impressão, e outras coisas que possa ajudar na hora da montagem, assim q eu tiver um tempo farei um tutoria e postarei o programa aqui. Meu email é [email protected]

----------


## marcelofoz

sei que este topico é antigo mas vo da uma cutucada nele pelo ex do colega quanto a montagem da torre com arame 

hoje estou montando uma torre de 30 metros comprei ela pronta com os cabos e tudo mas quando fui pagar um engenheiro pelo projeto e o cara da montagem me pedirão mesmo arame para montar ....
me falou que seria muito mais seguro que os cabos de aço e livre de manutenção 
fiquei supreso pelos 3 pontos achei muita coisa mas tudo bem ja foi feito

me pedirão 3 pontos de 1,70 de fundura com uma sapata de 1 metro no funto a coluna dela ficou de 40x30 na ponta um arco 3/8 de 60graus imagina o buraco que teve que fazer para contruir no fundo desta coluna a sapata de 1 metro 40x30 tbm ..
a distancia da base a estes pontos ficou em 11 metros ...
tenho aqui as fotos para mostrar das furaçoes mas o intereçante é quesera com arame mesmo n tem converça com eles n querem usar meus cabos de aço  :Frown:

----------


## damacenoneto

Realmente arame de cerca da menos manutencao. Cabo de aço, de 6 em 6 meses tem que esticar novamente. Nao entendo de onde estica tanto....

Ja cordoalha de aço nao tem esse problema. Sao como varios arames interlaçados.

----------


## fvreis

> Estaios com arame de aço, uso a muito tempo aqui no Tocantins, nunca tive problemas, inclusive balançam menos que cabos de aço e não da manutenção em ter que ficar esticando, arame não relaxa como o cabo. Porém limito a 30 metros, acima disso é muito peso e tração do vento.


olá kleber... 
queria saber se vc usa o mesmo esticador que usa em cordoalha para esticar o arame e como vc amarra as pontas dele? como clipe msm?

----------


## zerubao

Sobre torre telecomunicação...Para saber se seu fornecedor atende todas as normas de responsabilidades tecnitas..Peça ARTs de projeto e Fabricação...engenheiro responsável deve seguir rigorosas normas. As principais, técnicas, são as da American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM), e da associação Brasileira de Normas técnicas (ABNT).

----------


## JonasMT

To precisando de uma ajuda aqui, comprei algumas torres de 42mts c/ art galvanizadas e tudo mais.

A empresa me passo o projeto da base de ancoragem a 25mts achei isso meio cabuloso.

Nao tem perigo tao distante assim? Caso alguem queira mando o o emboso via mp para conferir

----------


## 1929

> To precisando de uma ajuda aqui, comprei algumas torres de 42mts c/ art galvanizadas e tudo mais.
> 
> A empresa me passo o projeto da base de ancoragem a 25mts achei isso meio cabuloso.
> 
> Nao tem perigo tao distante assim? Caso alguem queira mando o o emboso via mp para conferir


Não acho não. Veja que são 42m de altura. Se voce colocar os estais num ângulo mais aberto, mas estabilidade. É o mesmo que você ao fazer força ao puxar, vai abrir as pernas para maior estabilidade ao puxar.
Não fiz as contas mais isso vai dar um ângulo de aproximadamente 30º com a torre.
O perigo maior é deixar os estais ancorados muito próximo da torre.

----------


## JonasMT

> Não acho não. Veja que são 42m de altura. Se voce colocar os estais num ângulo mais aberto, mas estabilidade. É o mesmo que você ao fazer força ao puxar, vai abrir as pernas para maior estabilidade ao puxar.
> Não fiz as contas mais isso vai dar um ângulo de aproximadamente 30º com a torre.
> O perigo maior é deixar os estais ancorados muito próximo da torre.


Blz entao vou fazer exatamente como eles informaraçao entao, quanto estiver com a torre montada posto fotos. Peguei a minha primeira auto portante junto com elas 18mts.

A duvida foi pq vejo pessoal sempre usando aquele calculo de 33% do tamanho da torre, assim nao chegaria a 14mts o ancorador.

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!

----------


## zerubao

> To precisando de uma ajuda aqui, comprei algumas torres de 42mts c/ art galvanizadas e tudo mais.
> 
> A empresa me passo o projeto da base de ancoragem a 25mts achei isso meio cabuloso.
> 
> Nao tem perigo tao distante assim? Caso alguem queira mando o o emboso via mp para conferir



Projeto da base é feito depois da sondagem do solo...Esse projeto ai deve ter sido baseado na pior situação...Bom fazer projeto da base tomando como referencia a sondagem...

----------


## JonasMT

> Projeto da base é feito depois da sondagem do solo...Esse projeto ai deve ter sido baseado na pior situação...Bom fazer projeto da base tomando como referencia a sondagem...


O problema é conseguir alguma empresa pra sondar nesse fim de mundo hehe.

Achei fraco o concreto mpa 13,5 vou fazer com no minimo mpa 25

----------


## zerubao

*Tudo que você precisa saber para instalar sistema de Para raio da sua Torre 

SPDA-Sistema de Proteção contra Descargas Atmosféricas para Torre de comunicação.

Umas das maiores duvidas dos nossos clientes é saber como instalar o sistema de para raio, diante desse obstáculo estamos disponibilizando grátis todo projeto.
São informações preciosas para você que trabalha com torre de telecomunicação. Com certeza você não conhece os riscos, as conseqüências e os danos irreparáveis que uma instalação de para raio mal projetada pode causar .

Aprenda a forma correta de instalar seu Sistema de para-raio em torres de telecomunicações. Saiba a lista e especificações de todo material para instalação;
Basta acessar o site da Icasol : www.icasol.org. La tem opção de Downloads.

OBSERVAÇÕES:
Lembramos que é necessário um responsável técnico pela execução da obra.
Pode visualizar os arquivos em .pdf e para alterar o projeto é necessário você ter um programa que leia arquivo ".DWG" AutoCad (No qual os Projeto foi desenvolvido).


Caso tenha interesse em fabricar sua torre, em breve estaremos disponibilizando oprojeto original em AutoCad da torre estaiada. O mesmo modelo usado na fabricação a mais de 11 anos pela Icasol. Com todas as medidas e dicas de material...*

----------


## Leonardo884

Justamente o que estou anotando no papel para uma torre de 36 metros ela ficaria perfeita, assim; como em outras torres de altura superior.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Pessoal gostei muito do tópico.
Mas tenho pra mim 3 informações talvez equivocadas de minha parte por isso gostaria de algumas referências para saber se o contrário é mesmo verdade.
- a iluminação séria para torres acima de 50m e não 15m.
- o para raio não deve ser isolado da torre.
- se os terras forem diferentes devem estar interligados.

----------


## TIAGONRIBEIRO

Boa noite! Estou terminando de organizar minha licença e estou mandando fazer uma torre para iniciar meu provedor, tenho as seguintes dúvidas! meu lote esta sobrando 11x11 da para estaiar uma torre de 23 metros? pelo que pesquisei precisaria de 15 metros, qual estaio usar? cabo de aço ou cordoalha? até onde pesquisei precisa ser estaiado a cada 6 metros, e o material da torre qual melhor para cantoneira 1/4 ou 1/8? quanto a base da torre, posso colocar o primeiro módulo 1 metro dentro do chão e concretar fica bem seguro?

----------

